# Percussion caps



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Have tried several local shops and there are no percussion caps to be found.
Store employees are telling me they haven't been any for several years.
Anyone know where any can be found or a work around


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Long drive for you but I get mine at Log Cabin Shop in Lodi. Always has them, magnums too.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

You should be able to find them at Fin Feather Fur in Rossford. Can't be too long of a drive for you.


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks Loweman
Daughter ans son in law live less than a mile from there.
Teaching grandson and he loves my cap and ball, my 40 year old caps are not very reliable.


----------

